# Paris to Amsterdam: Drugs, Sex, Art & Shopping...



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Oh no Mr K... please dont move this thread to the Interchange. hihi:icon_smile_big:

Dear gentlemen, here is a link to an excellent article written by one of our true Parisians about her trip from Paris to Amsterdam.

https://www.pariswoman.com/paris/sex_and_city/paris_amsterdam.htm

I hope you gents will like it.

... from paris (little knowledge is dangerous...)


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

There's nothing in the article about the topics of tailoring or men's clothing.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry Mr K,
I have to agree with PJC.
mpcsb


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Nothing really interesting in the article though I had to chuckle how Ms. Leeds approved of a Dutch prostitutes union that lobbies the government.

Karl


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*In the mood...*

You see mr Mod, now Karl is here... it's quality time

Karl, I think you are fishing for what I have to say about "***"... hihi:icon_smile_big:

Afterall, I'm from Paris right? humm...

Well, I like Amsterdam and think it's a very romantic city... but it's a shame that they legalized drugs and prostitutions. I remember that when I was there, I could'n even find a decent person to ask my way around in the subways.

Et voila...I was lost in a world of zombies and ...

... from paris


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

*drug statistics.... something's fishy*

17,000 deaths = 56 per million inhabitants.... doesn't work; US census population in 1996 = 265,000,000/17,000 deaths = ???? not 56 per million, but something much much less. 
Where do you get your figures for the US, and where for the rest of your statistics?

been to an Amsterdam coffee shop recently? :icon_smile_big:


----------

